# Estação meteo Hortas /Barosa-Leiria



## WHORTAS (17 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Boa noite.
Sempre tive a “pancada” por termómetros  e temperaturas  mas nunca tive oportunidade de montar uma estação.
Vim morar á 10 anos para a Barosa- Leiria  e desde cedo me apercebi que estava numa das zonas mais frias e mais quentes da cidade.
Agora tive a oportunidade de  comprar uma WMR200.

Iniciei a montagem/testes a 2 meses  mas ainda falta o pluviometro. Queria ver se estava tudo a funcionar em 1/1/11
A pagina web fica para mais tarde, no entanto já está a debitar para o Wunderground

Deixo aqui algumas fotos. 
Jorge









[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Dez 2010 às 23:18)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2010 às 00:27)

Excelente instalação e envolvência. 

Só um aparte, não precisavas de ter colocado aquele prato sobre o radiation shield da Davis. Ele é mais do que suficiente só por si e isso vai aprisionar algumas camadas de ar junto do sensor e, consequentemente, atrasar ligeiramente a reacção do sensor relativamente às variações de temperatura e humidade.

Agora só falta colocar os dados online. Qualquer dúvida, dispõe sempre.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Dez 2010 às 01:06)

Bela instalação e estação!!! E sou da mesma opinição do Daniel, assim só a protejes mais da chuva...
Muitos parabens!


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2010 às 08:35)

Muito bom.

Aquele prato acaba por prejudicar mais do que ajudar. O RS da Davis chega e sobra.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Dez 2010 às 08:56)

Oh meu caro amigo WHORTAS, você tire essa coisa branca e feia de cima do RS da Davis já! 
Alguma vez?! 
Ora nem pensar, tal como já aqui referiram você não precisa de nada disso, tivera eu um RS desses e adeus pratinhos brancos da Domplex (passo a pub)!
Use e abuse da exposição aos elementos na sua zona apenas com o da Davis.


----------



## Puma (18 Dez 2010 às 17:50)

Mais uma WMR 200 a bombar 

Os meus parabéns pela dedicação e pela montagem da estação.

No que diz respeito á parabólica colocada por cima do RS da Davis, creio que está tudo dito.

Já agora, a quantos metros do solo está o anemometro ?


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2010 às 18:34)

Bela montagem, especialmente o anemómetro!

Quanto ao prato que todos os meus colegas comentaram... faz-lhe uns furos com o berbequim e ele deixa "aprisionar" o ar. E sempre protege o RS da chuva e do sol directo (UV) que a logo prazo deixam tudo ressequido...


Eu implicaria mais com a proximidade dequele "coberto" ou "anexo" onde ele está instalado... se o pudesses afastar das construções...


----------



## zejorge (18 Dez 2010 às 19:34)

Olá boa noite

Os meus parabéns pela excelente montagem. Eu tb tenho uma WMR200, com a qual estou satisfeito, apesar de reconhecer que ñ é uma Davis.
Só uma pergunta: o anemómetro tem apoio do painel solar ?

Cumpts

Zejorge

www.meteoconstancia.info


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Dez 2010 às 23:23)

Boa noite
Obrigado pelos vossos comentários.
O  prato é um teste de solução contra o directo e intenso sol do verão.
Tenho a estação desde Outubro e o PS desde Novembro. Desde o inicio que tenho vindo a estudar a precisão da temperatura da WMR200 sem PS, com PS, ao sol e á sombra. Tenho mais um termómetro exterior e durante o ano passado durante 10 meses tive uma estação do Lidl. Durante este tempo realizei vários testes e em vários sítios e fiquei a conhecer “os cantos ao quintal”, o que me está a ser útil agora.
O prato está montado á 10 dias e comparativamente a valores registados anteriormente e por comparação  a “estufa” não se está a criar. Não sei se repararam que tive o cuidado do bordo do prato ficar acima da ultima entrada de ar do PS e que o prato está todo perfurado. Concordo que não é bonito,mas para já vai servir para saber se poderá ou não dar  resultado .Só tenho de esperar mais 2 ou 3 dias de sol.
De qualquer modo nestes últimos dias frios e sem vento que passaram descobri um problema na localização do sensor e hoje tive de o descer em cerca de 200mm. O ar que se criava por baixo das telhas aquecia a saia na única saída alta- o canto junto ao sensor. Tendo o sensor mais baixo isso já não acontece e como continua a ser bem ventilado... (o coberto não tem paredes)
Isto aqui é um recanto que está ao mesmo nível do rio Lena ,protegido contra o vento por uma elevação natural de cerca de 50 metros desde SE a NO. Por isso aqui o vento de Sul ,Oeste ou mesmo Norte tem uma diferença de cerca de 10 a 25 km quando comparado com o registado em estações próximas.
No pico do verão quando há nortada de 20 km aqui não há vento e os dias quentes são tórridos.
Receio que nesses dias o PS por si só , mesmo ventilado , não consiga dar conta do recado.

A altura do anemómetro ao solo é neste momento de 9.20 metros. Posso subir mais 1 metro mas por agora vou  esperar por ventos de 30 a 40 km para ver o comportamento da engenharia.
Mesmo assim já está mais alto 1.2 metros que o vértice do telhado da casa de habitação, mas pelas razões já apresentadas não espero grandes ventanias por aqui.

O Anemómetro tb está ligado ao painel solar.
 Tenho tb preparada a ligação de um Led de iluminação de 3v. Neste momento está constantemente ligado com 2 pilhas de 1.5v  á  7 dias e ficou melhor do que eu esperava.
Dá jeito olhar pela janela e saber se o anemómetro ainda lá está!!






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HotSpot (19 Dez 2010 às 07:56)

Engraçada a engenhoca do LED 

O anemometro está segundo as regras, 10 metros sobre o nível do solo.

O RS devia realmente estar um pouco afastado do anexo.

Diz o WMO, que é quem define os standarts neste campo, a temperatura deve ser medida com um sensor dentro de um Radiation Shield, num local _arejado_ de 1,5m a 1,75m do solo e estar sob _ incidência directa_ do sol.

_arejado_ - Mais longe do anexo
_incidência directa_ - Retirar o prato de cima. É mesmo para estar ao Sol. O RS da Davis tem protecção contra raios UV, só se vai deteriorar ao fim de muitos anos.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Dez 2010 às 08:47)

Talvez o WHORTAS ficasse com a ideia de que o material que constitui o RS da Davis não fosse suficientemente resistente por exemplo ao sol tórrido de Verão e segundo as fotos que aqui colocou, é fácil perceber que o local é um pouco abrigado dos ventos dominantes, talvez tirando partido daqueles que se deslocassem directamente de norte e além do mais todo o arvoredo circundante agudiza ainda mais o efeito guarda-vento; reforça-se mesmo assim a ideia de que quase de certeza não será necessário o famoso pratinho branco por cima.

Desde já digo que o led é uma ideia muito engraçada, ora porque não?! 

Bom, já gastou alguns euros em materiais de suporte para os componentes, a minha pergunta em forma de sugestão é se será possível colocar o suporte do RS da Davis no mastro do anemómetro a pelo menos 1,50m por cima da cobertura visto que não é de descartar a hipótese de sobretudo no Verão, o calor acumulado por cima e até por baixo das telhas se deslocar em direcção ao RS e interferir na exactidão dos valores!


----------



## Kraliv (19 Dez 2010 às 20:21)

Boas,



Parabéns pela estação, mais uma WMR200 

Atenção à colocação do RS sobre o telhado... é que está ali uma chaminé de uma churrasqueira que deve trabalhar sobretudo no verão 

Vendo por aí tanto terreno, não existe um local pra colocar o RS num mastro a 1.5m de altura do chão???


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Dez 2010 às 22:11)

Gostei do tuning na EM (led)
A essa altura convem ter uns bons cabos a prender o anemometro...o resto já foi dito


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Dez 2010 às 00:34)

Kraliv disse:


> Atenção à colocação do RS sobre o telhado... é que está ali uma chaminé de uma churrasqueira que deve trabalhar sobretudo no verão



Penso que será praticamente insignificante, não só a chaminé é baixa como também não parece estar assim tão próxima do RS se por acaso este fosse colocado no mastro a cerca de 1,50m acima do telhado.


----------



## Kraliv (24 Dez 2010 às 01:14)

Pois por a chaminé ser baixa e não estar assim tão afastada (está a + ou - 2metros do mastro) como dizes, é que eu acho que se irá formar por ali uma "onda de calor" que poderá afectar os valores.











Mas ele lá saberá 


Nota: Mudei o RS


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Dez 2010 às 02:47)

Sejamos realistas , uma chaminé apenas com aquele débito de saída e não estamos diante de um extractor de ar de um edifício, a menos que a chaminé tivesse um extractor de fumos e forçasse a saída de ar quente, talvez houvesse motivo para alguma preocupação, a meu ver essa não existe!
Além disso a altura que referi da colocação do RS no mastro, portanto acima do telhado, certamente estaria praticamente ao dobro da altura que agora aparece na foto, baseio-me obviamente nesse pormenor!


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Dez 2010 às 08:17)

Penso que essa chaminé só irá funcionar ocasionalmente.
A minha EM tambem instalada numa chaminé ocasional,pensava eu que estava bem afastada, e aquilo notava-se bem na EM.
Tive que investir noutro local


----------



## WHORTAS (26 Dez 2010 às 01:18)

Boa noite.
Também sou da opinião que colocar o PS 1,5 metros ou 2 do telhado não é de todo o melhor local. Sem vento e com 30 graus durante o dia,ao cair da noite, todo o calor do telhado vai afectar as leituras. Por outro lado não quero montar mais nada no mastro do anemometro, para o poder desmontar facilmente.
Alterei a posição do PS do local 1 para o 2 e consegui reduzir diferenças entre 2 sensores (T1 e Oregon) de 0.8ºc para 0.5ºc positivos quando por experiência anterior eu sei que o sensor T1 tem um erro de 0.3 negativos.O sensor T1 tem de marcar temperatura menor. Á três dias atrás alterei o PS para o local 3, e nestes dias consegui uma media de 0.3-0.4ºc negativos entre eles





[/URL][/IMG]
Também registei temperaturas oficiais do aeródromo de Leiria, cuja envolvente é similar e está a cerca de 3kms e a mais 25 metros de altura..
Embora a fixação do PS seja provisória penso já ter conseguido ajustar a coisa.





[/URL][/IMG]

É espectacular a forma como este local arrefeceu hoje. Aqui as 16.20 deixou de bater o sol enquanto o Castelo da cidade foi “iluminado” até as 17.10.

Deixo aqui 2 listas das 23.15 e 24.00 onde se nota este “Hortas  Arrepiado..”






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

temperatura actual 0.9ºc
Bom Natal


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Dez 2012 às 09:47)

Passado um ano de ter realizado uma alteração na sensibilidade do pulvímetro venho aqui partilhar os dados e conclusões.

Em  Setembro de 2011  alterei o diâmetro original do pluviómetro de  100 mm para 193 mm.
Com esta alteração passei a ser capaz de detectar a pluviosidade em quantidades medias mínimas de 0.3 mm.




Desde essa altura e com o objectivo de calibrar esta modificação montei 3 calibres no exterior .
Calibre1 - Diâmetro de 193mm ( igual ao alterado do pluviómetro.)
Calibre2 – Diâmetro de 107 mm
Calibre3 – Diâmetro de 213mm




Durante este ultimo ano,  sempre que chovia e tinha oportunidade, fiz recolhas e registei os valores  obtidos dos 3 calibres.
Recorrendo a uma balança digital com a resolução de 1grama e precisão de +-  2 grama, e assumindo que 1 ml de agua é igual a 1g (grama), fui preenchendo uma folha de Excel com os valores obtidos tal como nos exemplos  seguintes.








Agora, e com valores suficientes para realizar uma estatística, venho expor os cálculos e conclusões.

Na tabela seguinte, e na coluna “wmr200” está o valor obtido pelo pluviómetro da estação.
Na coluna “calibre” está representado o valor médio dos desvios de 2 calibres ( calibre 1 ,calibre 3)
O calibre 2 foi ignorado, pois alguns valores estão alterados devido á evaporação.
No entanto, quando a recolha era efectuada em dias sem sol  este apresentava valores idênticos aos outros 2 e passíveis de ser utilizados para cálculos.




Em Abril 2012 com RainRate máximo de 135mm/h em 15.05 mm registados ouve um erro de -5%
Em Maio de 2012 com um  RainRate máximo de 60.3 mm/h em 21mm registados ouve um erro de -3.2%
No período de Out-12,  76.89 mm dos 154.3 mm registados caíram com uma media de  RainRate máximo de 64 mm/h, sendo o máximo registado de 83.8 mm/h. Reflecte um erro de -3.7%
Com rain rate superior a 60 mm/h  o pluviómetro regista, em media, um erro de -4%
Em media, cada tip do pluviómetro  representa 0.293mm
O erro médio de registo, com o RainRate  menor que 60mm/h  é de  -0.4% , sendo o erro máximo de leitura igual a um tip= 0.3mm.
O erro anual total aritmético é de -0.9%,  podendo ser considerado aceitável o valor de 1% com  a soma dos erros do factor de conversão aplicado relativo ao diâmetro e ao nosso amigo “granizo”.
Quando alteramos a sensibilidade do pluviómetro normalmente baseamo-nos em cálculos matemáticos. Quando comecei a realizar a modificação, o valor que tinha configurado no software para o factor de conversão era de 0.265 sendo o valor actual de 0.267 . Com os cálculos apresentados pode ser modificado para 0.269, mas prefiro ter a garantia que o erro é negativo.

Para que tudo funcione bem é essencial 2 ou 3 intervenções de manutenção do pluviómetro por ano. Alem das operações de limpeza do filtro e dos pratos do sistema “balança” temos de ter especial atenção ao “funil”de adaptação. Muitas vezes limpamos e esfregamos demais o que provoca maior rugosidade da superfície impedindo que as gotas de água escorreguem melhor. Isto pode criar erros com baixos valores de RainRate. Normalmente aplico um spray repelente de agua em toda a superfície do funil.
Pensar que quanto maior é o diâmetro do funil maior a sensibilidade do pluviómetro não é totalmente verdade. No caso do pluviómetro da wmr200 não tive resultados positivos com diâmetros superiores a 200mm. Quanto maior o diâmetro maior é o ângulo do cone do funil o que dificulta o deslizar das gotas de água.
Penso que não devo estar a cometer muitos erros. No entanto, como nao sou especialista espero as vossas criticas sobre o assunto.

Em breve apresentarei aqui resultados de calibração por comparação do sensor de temperatura.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Dez 2012 às 09:24)

De Abril a Setembro deste ano seleccionei e comparei o dia com a maior máxima e o de menor mínima de cada mês com as temperaturas obtidas pela EM Leiria (Aerodromo) do IM.







Também fiz a mesma analise de máximas e mínimas de 19/11 a 15/12 diariamente. 






Com estes resultados penso que posso confiar nos registos efectuados pela minha estação neste local, Barosa.


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Dez 2012 às 19:36)

Bem… mais um site !!
Tive que fazer uma pagina pessoal para não ter de comprar um mostrador digital da temperatura para por na rua .( exigência de alguns vizinhos )
Depois de muitas pestanas queimadas e sem saber bem por onde começar consegui realizar algo que, não sendo nada de mais, têm o que penso ser do interesse dos entusiastas meteoloucos como eu e outros curiosos do assunto. 
Alguns “bugs” de ligação continuam a dar luta, mas já estou a tratar deles.
Uma das coisas que me preocupei desde o inicio foi em possibilitar a leitura do site independentemente do tamanho e/ou resolução do ecrãs que utilizamos.(netbook, smartphone, pc). Não sei se o consegui.!! Se quiserem testar e dizer algo!! 
Não tenho experiência de estabilidade em outros sistemas como Iphone, Ipad.
Em alguns smartphones Android, a imagem da camera não funciona. 
Será uma das coisas a melhorar além de muitas outras que estão pensadas. 
Os conhecimentos neste assunto são poucos e não posso dedicar tanto tempo a este hobby quanto gostaria.
Apresento o meteo.hortasdoliz.org.


----------



## CptRena (19 Dez 2012 às 20:08)

WHORTAS disse:


> Bem… mais um site !!
> Tive que fazer uma pagina pessoal para não ter de comprar um mostrador digital da temperatura para por na rua .( exigência de alguns vizinhos )
> Depois de muitas pestanas queimadas e sem saber bem por onde começar consegui realizar algo que, não sendo nada de mais, têm o que penso ser do interesse dos entusiastas meteoloucos como eu e outros curiosos do assunto.
> Alguns “bugs” de ligação continuam a dar luta, mas já estou a tratar deles.
> ...



Está bem conseguido
Parabéns!

P.S.:Se precisares de ajuda, no que eu puder ser útil, dispõe


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Jan 2013 às 16:37)

Boas.
Neste momento Hortasdoliz.org está em baixo.
Só estao disponiveis dadosonline  no Wu e devido á avaria do pluviometro, a precipitaçao nao está a ser actualizada.

Assim que estiver de novo no ar aviso.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Fev 2013 às 22:14)

Já está de novo em funcionamento e com os registos actualizados o meteo.hortasdoliz.org.

Agora, de noite, não se vê o castelo na webcam. 
No dia 25/1 durante uma trovoada o sistema de iluminação foi destruído por um raio. 
Vamos esperar que a crise não afecte a reparação, pois este castelo iluminado é um emblema da cidade.


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Jan 2015 às 23:09)

Boa noite.

Desde o inicio de 10/2011 que tenho tentado que o valor de pluviosidade apresentado pela oregon WMR200 seja o mais fiavel possivel.

Comecei por modificar o diâmetro do pluviómetro de 100mm para 192mm, para este ter maior sensibilidade : 0.28 mm contra os 1.0 mm originais.

Depois e sempre que possivel, fui registando, medindo e calibrando os valores de conversão do pluviómetro até conseguir a máxima precisão possivel. Digo possivel pois com um pluviómetro de “balança” é impossivel encontrar um valor que “funcione” em todas as condições de Rain Rate.

No meu caso, tenho maiores erros em rates inferiores a 3mm/h (cerca de -10%) do que acima deste valor pois quis compensar as perdas quando o rain rate ultrapassa os 70mm/h( erros de - +12 %) O valor actual está com erro inferior a 5%  entre rain rates de 5 a 60 mm/h. Estas percentagens são do calculo da precipitaçao total diaria. Pontualmente, quando chove intensamente,  o erro do pluviómetro chega a ser superior a 30%.

Recorrendo a 2 calibres de fabrico caseiro, em que um tem o diámetro igual ao utilizado no pluviómetro , 192mm e outro de 214 mm fui registando numa tabela valores reais da wmr200 e dos calibres e recalculando medias até chegar a um valor o mais correcto possivel ,valor este que vem a ser utilizado desde 10/2012.

Exemplo da tabela






Apos o tratamento dos dados, os valores de pluviosidade mensais e anuais foram recalculados e os resultados anuais de 2012,2013 e 2014 são os seguintes:





Em 2014 o pluviometro avariou e foi substituido por outro teoricamente igual mas que tinha uma diferença de +14% relativamente ao anterior. Este erro foi diagnosticado tardiamente o que contribuiu para o aumento do valor do erro neste ano.


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Jan 2015 às 22:22)

Boa noite.
Desde o dia 15/1 que estão a "correr" lado-a-lado a original WMR200 e uma nova Davis Vantage.
A Davis já está a enviar os dados para o WU enquanto a WMR200 continua a enviar dados para o site do Hortasdoliz.
Durante umas semanas vão estar as 2 a bombar
Para os mais ceticos da Oregon aconselho a comparação de valores entre as 2 "maquinas" .
 Até agora, e decorridos 9 dias, os resultados não podiam ser máis surpreendentes(esquecendo a Humidade, que já todos sabemos do problema da WMR200)
WMR200 com RS da davis  com media de desvios Max/Min de 0.2ºC  
O site Hortasdoliz pode ter cortes devido ás mudanças.


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2015 às 16:11)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boa noite.
> Desde o dia 15/1 que estão a "correr" lado-a-lado a original WMR200 e uma nova Davis Vantage.
> A Davis já está a enviar os dados para o WU enquanto a WMR200 continua a enviar dados para o site do Hortasdoliz.
> Durante umas semanas vão estar as 2 a bombar
> ...



E umas fotos das meninas lado a lado? 

Neste momento 15,1ºC na Oregon e 15,6ºC na Davis.


----------



## CptRena (26 Jan 2015 às 01:07)

WHORTAS disse:


>



Muito bom trabalho de investigação.
Apanhei uma gralha na tabela. Onde está escrito "Leitura em mm/m2", deveria estar Leitura em L/m2 = mm.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Fev 2015 às 21:38)

CptRena disse:


> Muito bom trabalho de investigação.
> Apanhei uma gralha na tabela. Onde está escrito "Leitura em mm/m2", deveria estar Leitura em L/m2 = mm.



Boa noite CptRena
Bem,,, eu fiz logo a conversão, ou pelo menos foi isso que pensei.
Como mais de 90% dos registos foram realizados pesando a agua, se calhar devia estar Kg/m2


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Fev 2015 às 22:08)

A partir deste momento Hortasdoliz passa a mostrar dados da nova Davis V2
Para quem quiser continuar a seguir/comparar valores da  wmr200 criei estes 2 links

Oregon_Hortasdoliz 
DavisV2_Hortasdoliz

Condições:
Termo/higro montados lado a lado . Oregon com RSDavis. (falta foto)
Pluviometros em condições similares
Anemometro da wmr200 a 10.5 metros
Anemometro da Davis a 3.5 metros


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Fev 2015 às 19:15)

a foto:


----------



## actioman (8 Fev 2015 às 20:52)

Ora aí estão as duas máquinas!


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Ago 2015 às 09:42)

Boas
Passaram 6 meses desde que tenho a Davis e a Oregon a “correr” em simultâneo.
Para os mais atentos estiveram disponiveis os links de acesso ás 2 pws aqui
Oregon_Hortasdoliz
DavisV2_Hortasdoliz
O objectivo da montagem da nova Davis e não desmontagem da Oregon wmr200 era “calibrar/validar” os valores da temperatura desde jan 2011 até dez 2014 obtidos por esta Oregon wmr200 com RS passivo da Davis.
Deixo aqui o meu estudo.

Pws1 - wmr200
anemometro – 10.5 mts
termo/higro – 1.5 mts (Davis RS)

pws2 - Davis Vp2 24h fan
anemometro – 3.5 mts
termo/higro – 1.5 mts ( Davis RS 24h Fan)

Os sistemas usam computadores diferentes com o mesmo software e existem registos para análise relativamente a cada pws.

*Temperatura:*
Tendo como referência a Davis ( mais nova e com maior precisão ) comparei valores da Oregon wmr200
Os resultados não entram com a incerteza de medição da temperatura da Davis. Esta é tida como padrão.
As duas pws estáo com valores de fabrica relativamente á calibração do termometro. Offset=0.0

Os dados referem-se ao período de 1/fev/2015 a 31/jul/2015

A gama de análise vai desde os _-2.8ºC aos +37.8ºC _

*Temperatura Máxima*
Média do desvio da temperatura máxima diária : na Oregon +0.1 que na Davis
Desvio máximo positivo da temperatura máxima diária : na Oregon +0.9 que na Davis
A média do desvio máximo positivo da temperatura máxima diária é de +0.7ºC
Em 66.8 % dos dias o desvio da temperatura máxima diária foi igual ou inferior a +- 0.3ºC
Em 86.7 % dos dias o desvio da temperatura máxima diária foi menor ou igual a +- 0.6ºC
Em 6.0 % dos dias o desvio da temperatura máxima diária foi maior ou igual a +-0.8ºC

*Temperatura Mínima*
Média do desvio da temperatura mínima diária : na Oregon +0.4 que na Davis
Desvio máximo negativo da temperatura mínima diária : na Oregon -0.5 que na Davis
A média do desvio máximo negativo da temperatura mínima é de -0.4ºC
Em 55.4 % dos dias o desvio da temperatura mínima diária foi igual ou inferior a +- 0.3ºC
Em 88.5 % dos dias o desvio da temperatura mínima diária foi menor ou igual a +- 0.6ºC
Em 5.4 % dos dias o desvio da temperatura mínima diária foi maior ou igual a +-0.8ºC

Como resultado do estudo poderei afirmar que :

Os dados relativamente á temperatura máxima diária dos anos 2011 a 2014 podem ser corrigidos em -0.3ºC tendo estes uma tolerância de +-0.7ºC

Os dados relativamente á temperatura mínima dos anos 2011 a 2014 podem ser corrigidos em -0.3ºC tendo estes uma tolerância de +- 0.4ºC

*Vento - Rajada Máxima*
Ao contrario do que se podia esperar, a velocidade da rajada da Davis, a 3.5m de altura, superou algumas vezes as da Wmr200 a 10.5m.
Até agora, e no final de cada dia, os valores de rajada maxima da wmr200 são normalmente superiores á Davis tendo sido a maior diferença entre as 2 pws de 11km/h com ventos de SO-O e rajadas de 56km/h. Neste quadrante existe uma elevação de 80 metros que não deixa o vento “entrar”
Quando o vento sopra entre os quadrantes N e SE os valores são identicos, com diferenças medias de 4.5km/h para qualquer uma das pws
No entanto, em noites de inversão, na wmr200 não há vento e a Davis detecta a “corrente de ar” das inversões pois está mais perto do solo.

Alguns exemplos:

4/2/2015



6/2/2015



21/7/2015




*A partir de hoje os valores apresentados no link da Oregon não são fiáveis*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2015 às 14:13)

Belo trabalho WHORTAS, por vezes, em noites de inversão falo na tua estação, devido a constante brisa de inversão registada pela estaçao, pelo  simples facto de estar instalada num valeiro com orientaçao SO/ NO , muito interessante.


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Ago 2015 às 21:49)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> Passaram 6 meses desde que tenho a Davis e a Oregon a “correr” em simultâneo.
> Para os mais atentos estiveram disponiveis os links de acesso ás 2 pws aqui
> Oregon_Hortasdoliz
> ...



PARABENS pelo investimento e pelo trabalho perdido nessa comparação, pelo menos a conclusão é digna de uma grande (DES)CONCLUSÃO.


----------

